# 1898 Model 3 Massey Harris



## David Brown (Jul 18, 2017)

Some pictures of my Massey Harris Model  3  1898 bike is original paint with lots of scratches.Has 99 Morrow Eclipse coaster brake. This is a nice 


 

 

 riding bike and gearing is great also.


----------



## carlitos60 (Jul 18, 2017)

Nice,,,,Must be a 24 or 25" Bike!!!
Cool Racer!


----------



## David Brown (Jul 18, 2017)

24 inch frame .My Limit.


----------



## Cowboy in NC (Jul 18, 2017)

David Brown said:


> 24 inch frame .My Limit.



Awesome Rare Bike--- But I like the stand , too.--------------Cowboy


----------



## corbettclassics (Jul 18, 2017)

Dave - I believe the MODEL #7 and #17 are the Special Racers right?

The Model #3 is the roadster? ( if I remember correctly )

Massey Harris is a bike rarely seen today.  Nice rare bike!! ( the Major raced on one )


----------



## David Brown (Jul 19, 2017)

Yes Bill Model 7 and 17 where special racers .Also 1898 model 5 was there road racer. Model 3 is a Roadster. I also have a 96 model 1 that I am restoring now, first year for Massey Harris . And Model 6 which is 99. restored .There is a Model 7 special racer out there but am having a hard time locating it.Would love to have it.Time will tell.


----------

